# US Preparing Military Options for Iran



## ManBearPig (Mar 8, 2012)

I personally don't think it's a matter of if but when on this one.  I think it's inevitable that Israel and Iran will go at it, and I would not doubt us getting involved.  I think shit is going to he the fan in the middle east big time.  Better double up on my workouts...  Never know what the future holds. 

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/03/08/panetta-us-preparing-military-options-for-iran/


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2012)

ManBearPig said:


> I personally don't think it's a matter of if but when on this one. I think it's inevitable that Israel and Iran will go at it, and I would not doubt us getting involved. I think shit is going to he the fan in the middle east big time. Better double up on my workouts... Never know what the future holds.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/03/08/panetta-us-preparing-military-options-for-iran/


Why is this news?

We have Con Plans for every square inch of the planet.  My guess is this is a review/update and nothing new.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 9, 2012)

I have never heard so much talk about attacking another country before it was actually done.  All the talk about bombing Syria and Iran over the last few months is funny.  We didn't even talk about Afghanistan this much after 9/11.  Bush said some general words about responding to the attack at ground zero but then he stopped talking about it and got to doing it.

Must be an election year.


----------



## Manolito (Mar 9, 2012)

Scotth said:


> I have never heard so much talk about attacking another country before it was actually done. All the talk about bombing Syria and Iran over the last few months is funny. We didn't even talk about Afghanistan this much after 9/11. Bush said some general words about responding to the attack at ground zero but then he stopped talking about it and got to doing it.
> 
> Must be an election year.


 I think they want it in the news every day so the Iranians feel like it is inevitable. Just my thoughts. I wonder what would happen if the world court promised to take military action against us if we implemented mandatory health care or if we enrich another gram of U235.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree they want Iran an the possibly of an attack in the news everyday. It funny how you can talk about a possible conflict with one of the bigger oil producer in the world. You cause all that uncertainty in the worlds oil markets and oil prices are going up because of that uncertainty. Now we have another election year issue and that is the increasing gas prices. You could almost connect the dots in talking points in an election.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 9, 2012)

I think some times it is our news, they gotta sell time, that mean excitement.   I have known a few reporters and the worse days are slow news days.  No one wants the good news, maybe a clip or two and that is it.   We all heard the expression,  "If it Bleeds, it leads."   People are so petrified about the faucet in the basement leaking a drop a hour,  that they do not notice the house is on fire.


----------



## Manolito (Mar 10, 2012)

Scotth said:


> I agree they want Iran an the possibly of an attack in the news everyday. It funny how you can talk about a possible conflict with one of the bigger oil producer in the world. You cause all that uncertainty in the worlds oil markets and oil prices are going up because of that uncertainty. Now we have another election year issue and that is the increasing gas prices. You could almost connect the dots in talking points in an election.


 http://www.nasdaq.com/article/eia-us-2011-oil-use-down-18-to-18835-million-bd-vs-2010-20120229-01399
This is interesting we have reduced our usage by 1.8% in 2011 in the US and increased our production 7.4 % and yet prices keep going up. I know you think this is the conservatives driving a election issue against Obama but I think it is the administration trying to make their green alternatives price competitive.

The two things that are taken out of the inflation index are energy and food. I know you get tired of me saying petrochemicals run our farms and fuel prices will cripple your budget at the market. Couple that with the increase in fuel prices and the economic engine dies.

Think about owning a product every person needs and then charging more for the product reducing your refinery costs your transportation costs and your employees, right now today it is cheaper to sell a ton of hay to china than to ship it to the imperial valley of california. This is all administration manipulation in my book.
Bill


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 10, 2012)

Scotth said:


> I have never heard so much talk about attacking another country before it was actually done. All the talk about bombing Syria and Iran over the last few months is funny. We didn't even talk about Afghanistan this much after 9/11. Bush said some general words about responding to the attack at ground zero *but then he stopped talking about it and got to doing it*.
> 
> Must be an election year.


 
That's probably because we were going to do something.  ;)  Probably not so much about Iran.


----------

